# CQP Pro-Lite Titanium Crankset



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

So who bought these?

CQP Pro-Lite Titanium Crankset, Vintage Cooks Road Mountain Bike Cranks Rare









Totally cool, but $1576.00, WHOLLY SCHNICKIES 8O


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

I was watching those....so cool, but I'd rather have a P series Ritchey or a Potts for those $.


Steve


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Crazy!!

Good to see you again Bunny.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeh, good to be back, living up in Mass again, gotta do another east coast vintage ride again. Maybe in the spring


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I wouldn't pay a penny over $1400, there's a smudge on the non-drive side arm.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

eastcoaststeve said:


> I was watching those....so cool, but I'd rather have a P series Ritchey or a Potts for those $.
> 
> Steve


Please let me know if you find a BIG potts for $1526!


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

so my question is....How rare are these?
I kow that cook products are still desierable and I've never seen another set of these Ti cranks, but how rare are they...anybody here have a set?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Are those really ti and not the steel version?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

would those things last under daily usage?


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

colker1 said:


> would those things last under daily usage?


no too sure, but I'd be more than willing to give them a test...I dont weigh much so I can always get away with the lighter goods..there's got to be someone around here that has a set, or at least used them????....anybody got some experience with these?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Hmmm. Steel version.









Photo from Veloculture


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Chuck a grinding stone into a Dremel and check. Easy and quick test of Ti vs. steel.


----------



## jroller (Feb 25, 2015)

*CQP PRo-Lite Titanium Crankset*



syklystt said:


> so my question is....How rare are these?
> I kow that cook products are still desierable and I've never seen another set of these Ti cranks, but how rare are they...anybody here have a set?


I have two sets of the CQP Pro-Lite Ti Crankset, a polished set on my Boulder Ti Mtn Bike (circa mid '90s) and a set on my Litespeed Ti Tachyon. I've ridden them for almost 20 years with no failures! I'll include a pic of them on my mtn bike.


----------



## Murdock (Aug 17, 2006)

*Ti cranks*



jroller said:


> I have two sets of the CQP Pro-Lite Ti Crankset, a polished set on my Boulder Ti Mtn Bike (circa mid '90s) and a set on my Litespeed Ti Tachyon. I've ridden them for almost 20 years with no failures! I'll include a pic of them on my mtn bike.


I have two pairs. I'm thinking about selling one. What are they really worth?


----------



## Joseph Guy (Apr 2, 2021)

Murdock said:


> *Ti cranks*
> 
> I have two pairs. I'm thinking about selling one. What are they really worth?
> View attachment 1361153


if you are really thinking of selling the cqp cranks - pm me on fb. I'm very interested


----------

